# Shrubs for bees



## TxGypsy (Mar 17, 2012)

I need to plant some fairly tall growing shrubs along the front of a property to help cut down road noise. I'd like to plant something that will provide nectar for the bees as well. This will be in southern Missouri. Any suggestions?


----------



## billabell (Apr 19, 2010)

Sumac and Buttonbush. Here in West Central VA Zone 6b they bloom in June and July.


----------



## doodlebug (Jan 26, 2014)

Chaste and Privet are nice. Most of the nurseries along the Mo/Ark border are having sales now. Just bought both of these. The Chaste is blooming and is very pretty.


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

Chindo viburnum are a good evergreen hedge and make a nice June snack for the bees.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

red osier dogwood


----------

